# VC++ SMTP send mail



## asmDash (Apr 19, 2011)

I have a windows form with a button on it, i want it to be able to send a message over SMTP with gmails server. I have inputs for the gmail server login information as well as the subject and message box. I also have a recipitent email box. i want it to be able to send a simple SMTP email using the gmail server (smtp.gmail.com). I am wondering on the lightest,fastest and easiest way to connect to the server with C++ upon clicking the button and it loading all the information. Can i get some help/guidlines on this? i did a search around but all i find is stuff on EASendMail and CSmtp which neither of those help.


----------

